
You Got Rejected by a VC, Now What? - arunbahl
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/you-got-rejected-by-a-vc-now-what/
======
johnsonantic
Good points. I've been on all sides of this and most (good) VCs are looking
for a very specific type of partnership. Thus finding the right VC that's
going to love (and nurture) your idea/team/traction is a lot like finding a
partner in life.

